# nvidia MCP77 ethernet - 1000Mbit

## aspedisca

Hi All,

I have this hardware on the mainboard and I need to use 1000 Mbit connection. 

I works fine with 10/100 Mbit with generic drivers but how can I manage to run it on 1000Mbit.

Kernel 2.6.34 - gentoo-sources

Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)

Is there a new driver on the recent kernels ?

Thanks in advance

----------

## vincent-

As far as I know, nvidia mcp77 ethernet is 100Mbit, not 1000Mbit, and uses forcedeth driver.

----------

## aspedisca

 *peratu wrote:*   

> As far as I know, nvidia mcp77 ethernet is 100Mbit, not 1000Mbit, and uses forcedeth driver.

 

Actually this is the mainboard I have

ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe

and according to the website it says it is gigabit 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131343

----------

## vincent-

Please, paste the result of "lspci -n". If you don't have lspci, then "emerge pciutils".

----------

## Anon-E-moose

MCP77 is 10/100/1000 Mbit, and yes it uses the forcedeth driver, which has the smarts to run at giga speeds

but it will only do so if it connects to another piece of equipment that runs at giga speed.

edit to add:

```
ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

   Supported ports: [ MII ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

```

----------

## aspedisca

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Please, paste the result of "lspci -n". If you don't have lspci, then "emerge pciutils".

 

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce 750a LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode) (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C77 [nForce 780a SLI] (rev a2)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 05b1 (rev a2)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 05b1 (rev a2)

04:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 05b1 (rev a2)

08:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

----------

## aspedisca

I could not seem to find forcedeth on portage. I also checked all the stuff in 1000bi section of the kernel but no help.

There is no eth0

Where can I get the suitable driver ?

Thanks

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> MCP77 is 10/100/1000 Mbit, and yes it uses the forcedeth driver, which has the smarts to run at giga speeds
> 
> but it will only do so if it connects to another piece of equipment that runs at giga speed.
> 
> edit to add:
> ...

 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *aspedisca wrote:*   

> I could not seem to find forcedeth on portage. I also checked all the stuff in 1000bi section of the kernel but no help.
> 
> There is no eth0
> 
> Where can I get the suitable driver ?
> ...

 

forcedeth is in the kernel, if you have networking you are probably using it already.

```
dmesg|grep -i forcedeth

[    0.525146] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

[    0.527738] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.529007] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.581953] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 40:61:86:84:8c:b0

[    0.583240] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma csum pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

[   13.849124] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
```

----------

## vincent-

Here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ASUS/M3N-HT+Deluxe

Here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ASUS/M3N-HT+Deluxe%EF%BC%8FHDMI

And here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ASUS/M3N-HT+Deluxe%EF%BC%8FMempipe

says that the driver you need is forcedeth. So..., I don't know how to use it with 1000Mbps.

```
 -> Device Drivers

  -> Network device support

    -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

      -> nForce Ethernet support
```

The driver type is "tristate", so I think that means 10/100/1000, but I don't know how to "activate" the 1000Mbps mode...Last edited by vincent- on Thu Apr 14, 2011 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aspedisca

I am not on the same computer. I just copied lspci to text and transferred with a USB stick.

In network device support section of kernel there is 10 or 100 Mbit section  It works if I enable that but I need to have 1000Mbit because the piece of hardware I am using is only working on 1000Mbit.

Thank you.

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

>  *aspedisca wrote:*   I could not seem to find forcedeth on portage. I also checked all the stuff in 1000bi section of the kernel but no help.
> 
> There is no eth0
> 
> Where can I get the suitable driver ?
> ...

 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *aspedisca wrote:*   

> I am not on the same computer. I just copied lspci to text and transferred with a USB stick.
> 
> In network device support section of kernel there is 10 or 100 Mbit section  It works if I enable that but I need to have 1000Mbit because the piece of hardware I am using is only working on 1000Mbit.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...

 

That driver does 10/100 AND 1000

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ethtool eth0
> 
> Settings for eth0:
> ...

 

Edit to add: I'm not on a gigabit network so I don't run that fast.

If you are connecting to another device through a router then the router needs to be a gigabit router.

And if it is, then it should auto-negotiate the speed for you.

----------

## vincent-

I was reading this thread at nvnews forum, and they said that forcedeth driver supports 1000Mbit. Read that thread and use "ethtool" to see if your network card has the 1000Mbit mode.

I have a gigabit lan in my home, and I have to use CAT5 RJ45 network cable, or more (CAT6) if I want to have 1000Mbit. Do you have CAT5 or CAT6 cables?

----------

## aspedisca

I will be doing a kernel update. Looks like there is a nforce driver on 2.6.37~

I hope that will fix it.

Thank you all for quick responses and helpful messages.

Cheers...

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

>  *aspedisca wrote:*   I am not on the same computer. I just copied lspci to text and transferred with a USB stick.
> 
> In network device support section of kernel there is 10 or 100 Mbit section  It works if I enable that but I need to have 1000Mbit because the piece of hardware I am using is only working on 1000Mbit.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...

 

----------

## aspedisca

I have cat 5e right now

 *peratu wrote:*   

> I was reading this thread at nvnews forum, and they said that forcedeth driver supports 1000Mbit. Read that thread and use "ethtool" to see if your network card has the 1000Mbit mode.
> 
> I have a gigabit lan in my home, and I have to use CAT5 RJ45 network cable, or more (CAT6) if I want to have 1000Mbit. Do you have CAT5 or CAT6 cables?

 

----------

## TJNII

What is on the other end of the cable?  How fast can the device your NIC is connected to go?

----------

## aspedisca

 *TJNII wrote:*   

> What is on the other end of the cable?  How fast can the device your NIC is connected to go?

 

USRP2 is on the other end of the cabe. Problem was the driver I was using.

I updated the kernel and it seems to work right now.

----------

